# PCOS



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

POLYCYSTIC OVARIAN SYNDROME (PCOS)

_WHAT IS PCOS_
PCOS is the most common hormonal disturbance among premenopausal women. It is the leading cause of infertility due to lack of ovulation. 
Is also known as Stein-Leventhal Syndrome or Polycystic Ovary Disease (PCOD).
Polycystic Ovaries (PCO) affect around one in five women during their lifetime. Around three quarters of these women will experience the symptoms of the actual syndrome (PCOS).
In PCOS, the ovaries are bigger than average, and the outer surface of the ovary has an abnormally large number of small follicles. These follicles remain immature so they are unable to be fertilised.

_WHAT CAUSES PCOS_

While it is not known if women are born with this condition, PCOS seems to run in families. This means that something that induces the condition is inheritable,

_WHAT ARE THE SYMPTOMS OF PCOS_

PCOS Symptoms can include: 
•	Irregular periods or lack of periods 
•	Irregular ovulation or no ovulation 
•	Rapid weight gain
•	Difficulty in losing weight 
•	Insulin resistance
•	Acne
•	Reduced fertility
•	Recurrent miscarriage
•	Unwanted facial and or body hair (hirsutism)
•	Thining of the scalp hair (alopecia)
•	Skin Tags
•	High blood pressure

PCOS affects women in different ways. Some women may only have a couple of symptoms, whilst others may exhibit a wider range of symptoms more severely.

_HOW IS PCOS DIAGNOSED_

Investigations are done to provide confirmation of PCOS

These include blood tests such as: 
•	female sex hormones 
•	male sex hormones 
•	sex-hormone-binding globulin (shbg)
•	glucose
•	thyroid function tests 
•	other hormones including prolactin.

An internal ultrasound scan should also be carried out
Your GP can do the initial blood investigations, ensuring they are carried out at the correct time of the cycle if appropriate.

_TREATMENT OF PCOS_

PCOS is treatable, but not curable, by medications, changes in diet and exercise.
Many women are given a drug called Metformin to take which is an antidiabetic medication which can help with one of the symptoms of PCOS called hyperinsulinemia (elevated fasting blood insulin levels) and insulin resistance.Taking metformin can help with decreased hair loss, diminished facial and body hair growth, reappearance of ovulation, weight loss, reduction in cardiovascular risk factors, and a reduced risk of miscarriage.

Weight loss. Because of excess testosterone and insulin resistance, losing weight can be very difficult for PCOS sufferers. These women truly have a metabolic cause for their extra weight

Alternative therapies. Some women with PCOS find relief from symptoms through alternative therapies such as acupuncture, reflexology and other alternative approaches.


----------

